# looks like Kooks...



## Zorro (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks like Kooks headers are driving some folks Kooky...:lol: 

http://www.sembmusclecarclub.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5009


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Dang, that's messed up. Good thing the goat's have so much more room. I don't have any issues with mine, well, except for the constant urge to "get on it".


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I put Kooks on 2 weeks ago and love them!!!


----------

